# Books for learner



## derek_bartram

Hi, I'm just about to start learning to play the violin [some time in the next fortnight] and I was hoping you fine people would have some suggestions for good books to learn from. I already play Piano, Keyboard, Tenor Sax, Flute, Slide Trumpet, Trombone and a little clarinet so I can read music fine and I can hear tuning pretty well so I'm looking for books that are aimed more at technique.

Ps. Do violin players play treble cleff?

Many thanks, Derek.


----------



## Quaverion

I would suggest Violin As I Teach it, by Leopold Auer (Heifetz' and many other great violinists' teacher). Read it well. However, I do not agree completely with every thing in the book. On the vibrato, he says one should not use it that frequently, or not at all because it takes away from the tone of the violin. I think it is a very good idea to practice without any vibrato at all, but to perform with it. It is a very inexpensive book, too. Mine was like six bucks from shar.com.

P.S.
Yes, we do use the treble clef. Good luck at the violin, it is the best instrument out there. Kepp us posted on how it is going for you.


----------



## Quaverion

Oh yes, I also just got a copy of "The Cambridge Companion to the Violin." I have not yet had a chance to read that much of it, but from what I have skimmed through, it looks like the best book for the violin I have ever seen. You should look that one up as well.


----------



## Harvey

Welcome to the forum.

I like
Kayser: 36 Etudes, Opus 20.
It's a no-nonsense technique book.

About vibrato:
No vibrato is best. You should play vibrato when it is marked on the score. Continuous vibrato is disgusting.


----------



## Quaverion

I think those are good, too, but he is just starting, so I think he needs to learn all of the very basics like correct position, bow grip, etc. first. After you master the very basics, move on to etudes. I also suggest Dont and Rode etudes.


----------



## 009

Yeah, kayser is a good elementary technic book.
Have any of u used the Herbert Kinsey studies before? They come in 3 volumes. Very specified and really effective studies.
Have u used Sevcik b4? Very good finger workout. I find that with this, u really work the fingers, and so much of the bow hand....which sometimes is really essential, esp. when playing hell fast.


----------



## Quaverion

Yes, it is fun to play pieces the fastest you can to see how fast your fingers can go. However, just remember that speed can be a very bad thing most of the time. Students often play pieces as fast as they can, amazed at how fast their fingers can fly, but they do not listen to the tone or quality of the note because of it. I would suggest playing very fast pieces after you attain that level of skill, but always try to play everything very slow many times and really listen to how each individual note sounds before letting your fingers race across the strings.


----------



## derek_bartram

Hello; thanks for your replys everyone. I shall go see if I can find those books on Amazon . My violin arrived 2 days ago  and it seams to be pretty nice [I've got someone who can actually play comming round to test it today tho]. Managed to tune it and get some sound out of it. Also managed to put a new string in it after snapping one during tuning [ooops]. Tone is definatly the way forward; personally I like a lot of vibrato . Anyways, I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel

Hello Derek,

Congratulations to your violin! Do you have a teacher yet? I wish you all the best with your new "baby".


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 25 2004, 09:49 AM
> *Hello Derek,
> 
> Congratulations to your violin! Do you have a teacher yet? I wish you all the best with your new "baby".
> [snapback]2098[/snapback]​*


Haha! Yes. You must send us pictures of you hugging and kissing your little one. B)  Awwww. It's so CUTE! Awwww! Who's the mommy/maker?


----------



## derek_bartram

Hmnm, lol, maybe not ... I don't have a teacher as I am trying to learn without one :S. I have a friend who is gonna help me though. Here's a pic of it..... 

Ps. Pretty much getting a should rest for it as my neck hurts REAL bad now :S.


----------



## derek_bartram

Hmmmm; I can't upload pics 

THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
The requested file upload failed because suitable permissions have not been enabled on the 'uploads' directory. Please contact the board administrator and inform them of this error.


----------



## Quaverion

I ran into such an error when I was a "Newbie" or "New in the Orchestra" when I tried to upload my picture. It worked after I moved up a level to 2nd violin.


----------



## Harvey

Hmm...Hey Daniel! Make derek_bartram a Legendary Virtuoso!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Harvey_@Sep 27 2004, 07:33 PM
> *Hmm...Hey Daniel! Make derek_bartram a Legendary Virtuoso!
> [snapback]2129[/snapback]​*


Hahaha! He did that for you too?! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daniel

Nope, I didn't...

And the option with uploading since a posting of 10 is usefull, so one can't only come and spam!

Wait till 10 posts, derek, or send them to [email protected] ...then I will post them for you....

....talking about possibities, if you didn't know yet, with a number of 500 posts you can change your name without requesting the admins...


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 28 2004, 02:16 PM
> *....talking about possibities, if you didn't know yet, with a number of 500 posts you can change your name without requesting the admins...
> [snapback]2155[/snapback]​*


Oh my god. Yet another reason for me to post post post.  Anything special one can do at legendary virtuoso?


----------



## Anton

You should definetaly try:

Belwin String Builder 
By Samuel Applebaum


----------

